# Chrome moldings cleaning? Cruze 2017 Premier



## doviedoa (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Does anyone knows how to properly clean the chrome moldings on each side that are around the windows? I went to the beach and now that I'm back I just noticed that there is like some white thing around it, already washed the car but didn't came out I think it is some kind of oxidation? I will upload a picture soon..

But my question is, what product do you guys use to clean those chrome accents? Or how do I properly clean/wash it?

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try one of these...

How to Clean Chrome

autopia-carcare






How To Polish Chrome Plastic, Polish Chrome Plated Plastic Trim

Steps to Clean and Polish Aluminum:
1. Begin by washing the aluminum piece with water and regular dish soap. ...
2. Rinse with clean water.
3. Next, mix cream of tartar with a small amount of water to form a paste.
4. Use the soft cloth to apply the paste to the surface of the aluminum.
5. An old toothbrush can be used to clean designs or corners in the piece.
6. Rinse with clean water and dry with a soft cloth.
7. Next, apply aluminum polish to the surface with a soft cloth. Only apply the polish to aluminum pieces that are not used for food as it is not safe to be consumed. It can be applied to the outside of pans and pots, but do not place it on areas that will come in contact with burners or fire. Use small circular motions to apply and rub it in. Remove with a soft clean cloth and buff to shine.

Additional Tips and Ideas

Do not use baking soda or other alkali-based cleaners on aluminum as it can cause discoloration.
Aluminum scratches fairly easily, so avoid abrasive cleaners and scrubbers when cleaning and polishing.
Whenever using a new cleaning product on your aluminum piece, it is advisable to test a small, hidden area first to ensure there are no unwanted effects to the surface.
Dry the surface immediately when rinsing after polishing to avoid streaks and spots.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

That molding is not really chrome is more of a polished aluminum. Something that works great is windex. Which also works great on cleaning chrome. Unless its oxidized then you need something else. But i had mine for a year and don't clean it as much as i like but when i do just wiping them with windex they look new again.


----------

